# "Studed" Hoochie Poochie Halter Dress



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok, I add the studs!!! I really like it with the studs. When I went to buy the studs I found this very bright spring material that I am going use with the same pattern! I will post it on Monday!!! 

Woo HOo! This is so much FUN!!!!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Those studs really finish the harness off! It looks FABULOUS!


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

hehe that is sooo cute!!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

OMG - I absolutely love it!!! 8) Now I can hardly wait till I have the time to make some for Jasmine.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

awesome finishing touches!!!!!!



(when i get a job i have a few ideas for you for something for chiwi :wink: maybe you could see what you could do...)


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

beautiful dress...


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Man that is too cute!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

bootiful!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwwww stunning


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

ThankS :wave: :lol: 

I would love to make something for CHIWI - just let me know!! 

Thanks again for the kind words!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow, looks awesome with the studs! Great job!!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

It looks totally great with the studs!!!!


----------



## Sophies Mom (Jun 8, 2005)

I love this too....


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks, guys!!! :wave: 

Just so you know.... I have made a matching "Studded Boys Harness" to match. I sent the order to New Jersey last week!!! I am waiting to hear from the person I sent it to (to see how she likes it) then I can post a pic of it!! Woo HOO


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Soooo cute! You do a wonderful job!!


----------



## Sophies Mom (Jun 8, 2005)

I am gettting me one of these too...oh yeah, oh yeah!!!


----------

